# EMP 1911 9mm



## alcante (Jun 26, 2018)

Does the EMP 9mm take proprietary magazines.Are there aftermarket mags for this gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. Special mag and there are aftermarket grips available from VZ Grips and others.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

